# Το νήμα του κερατά



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2013)

Η ερώτηση του αγαπητού Μιχάλη έγινε αφορμή να αναρωτηθώ, πέρα από το πώς θα μεταφράζαμε στα αγγλικά τον ιδιωματισμό "του κερατά" που δεν έχει καμία άμεση σχέση με τον κερατά και το κέρατο, και από πού προήλθε η λέξη κερατάς. Μια πρώτη έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο είναι αλήθεια πως δεν με φώτισε ιδιαίτερα, με εξαίρεση αυτό το Υπογλώσσιο που έχει κάμποσα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα.
Αντιγράφω (κρατώντας και τον αστερίσκο του  ) :

Εκδοχή 1
Κατά το «Μέγα Ετυμολογικόν Η-Ν» (Αρχική σύνταξη 10-11 αιώνας μ.Χ., 1η Έντυπη έκδοση 1499 – Μάρκος Μουσούρος) – Κάκτος 641 σ. 228 (βλ. Αποσπασμα):
κέρας είναι η τρίχα επειδή φυτρώνει στο κεφάλι όπως και τα κέρατα. Μια σημασία «η διαρκώς κειρωμένη» = αυτή που συνέχεια κουρεύεται ίσως να συσχετίζεται με την διαρκώς διαπομπευόμενη: την μοιχαλίδα.

Εκδοχή 2
Το κράνος των αρχαίων πολεμιστών έφερε κέρατα. Όταν ο πολεμιστής φόραγε τα κέρατα, πήγαινε δηλαδή στον πόλεμο, η σύζυγος εμοιχευετο με κάποιον ή κάποιους απόλεμους. 

Εκδοχή 3
O Μιχαήλ Ψελλός (11ος μ.Χ. αιώνας) στο σύγγραμμά του «Πόθεν το του κερατά όνομα» (περί ονόματος του κερατά) αναφέρει ότι το «κερατάς» προέρχεται:

Από τα κερασφόρα ζώα βόδια κλπ που δεν έχουν μόνιμη ερωτική σύντροφο[*] και είναι νωθρά και βλακώδη. 
Όλα τα κερασφόρα ζώα είναι κουτά. Το ελάφι, το σαλιγκάρι και το βουβάλι θεωρούνται τα πιο ηλίθια ζώα.
Έτσι και ο ηλίθιος άντρας που δεν παίρνει είδηση ότι η γυναίκα του δεν κλείνει πόδι όλη νύχτα, θα έπρεπε να είναι , κατά Ψελλόν, «ζώον κερασοφόρον»! 
Στα Αγγλικά ο κερατάς λέγεται cuckold από τη λέξη cuckoo = κούκος, επειδή η κυρία κούκου, η κούκαινα δηλαδή πάει και γεννάει τα αυγά της σε φωλιές άλλων πουλιών για να γλυτώσει την ανατροφή τους. Με τούτο τον τρόπο σατιρίζονται όσοι μεγαλώνουν παιδί άλλου χωρίς να το γνωρίζουν! 

Εκδοχή 4
Από το κεραξ, κέρας που στον Ησύχιο (ε-κ) 9052,σ. 466 (468) σημαίνει τρίχα, τόξο και αιδοίο.
Και επειδή παρακάτω αναφέρει
Η των κεράτων χρήσις είναι υπό της συζύγου χρήσις του αιδοίου απόντος του συζύγου.

[*] Τωρα το να μην έχεις μόνιμη ερωτική συντροφο είναι δείγμα βλακείας; Το συζητώ με όποια ενδιαφέρεται. 

Επίσης αλλού βλέπω να υποστηρίζεται ότι τα κέρατα ως σημάδι μοιχείας περιορίζονται στον Νότο:
Αρχικά, καλό είναι να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πως η λέξη κερατάς δεν χρησιμοποιείται σε όλο τον κόσμο(παγκοσμίως) για να περιγράψει το άτομο στο οποίο, η γυναίκα του δεν είναι πιστή. Μόνο η Ελλάδα, η Ιταλία, η Ισπανία και η Πορτογαλία χρησιμοποιούν τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη. Για την ακρίβεια, η Ισπανία, η Πορτογαλία και η Ιταλία, όταν θέλουν να μιλήσουν για έναν απατημένο σύζυγο, τον αποκαλούν με την λέξη cabron (τράγος).

Ο τράγος λοιπόν, ανέχεται τη σεξουαλική πρόσβαση άλλων θηλυκών στο ταίρι του! Σε αντίθεση με τον κριό, ο οποίος δεν ανέχεται τον ανταγωνισμό και διακρίνεται για τον δυναμισμό και την βιαιότητα του, ο τράγος πάντα εμφανίζεται σαν ο πιο αδύναμος και ταπεινωμένος! 


Ομολογώ ότι ο κούκος των Άγγλων μού φαίνεται πολύ πιο διαφανής από τα κερασφόρα των Νοτίων. 
Και, τελικά, αντί να πάρω απάντηση μπερδεύτηκα περισσότερο. Κι ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα πώς από τα κέρατα του κερατωμένου περάσαμε στην επιτακτικότητα και το αυτονόητο του κερατά. Το κέρατό μου μέσα!:devil:

ΥΓ. Για τη γνωστή διαμάχη αν κερατάς είναι γίνεται μόνο ο άντρας ή κερατούται (σικ!) και η γυναίκα προτιμώ να μην τοποθετηθώ. Για την ώρα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2013)

ἔλεγε δέ τις θεασαμένῳ τινὶ ἐπὶ κριοῦ καθημένῳ καὶ πεσόντι ἐξ αὐτοῦ ἐκ τῶν ἔμπροσθεν μεμνηστευμένῳ δὲ καὶ μέλλοντι ἐν αὐταῖς ταῖς ἡμέραις τοὺς γάμους ἐπιτελεῖν, προειπεῖν αὐτῷ ὅτι ἡ γυνή σου πορνεύσει καὶ τὸ λεγόμενον κέρατα αὐτῷ ποιήσει. 

Από τον Ονειροκρίτη του Αρτεμίδωρου

Γράφει στο ΕΛΝΕΓ για το «κέρατο»:
Η μεταφορική σημασία «μοιχεία, συζυγική απιστία» συναντάται ήδη από τον 2ο αι. μ.Χ. (παραπομπή στο παραπάνω) επειδή είχε παρατηρηθεί ότι τα κερασφόρα ζώα (ιδίως όσα ζούσαν κοντά στους ανθρώπους) δεν είχαν σταθερό σύντροφο κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής τους.

Οι κακές παρέες.


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...]
> Επίσης αλλού βλέπω να υποστηρίζεται ότι τα κέρατα ως σημάδι μοιχείας περιορίζονται στον Νότο:
> Αρχικά, καλό είναι να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πως η λέξη κερατάς δεν χρησιμοποιείται σε όλο τον κόσμο(παγκοσμίως) για να περιγράψει το άτομο στο οποίο, η γυναίκα του δεν είναι πιστή. Μόνο η Ελλάδα, η Ιταλία, η Ισπανία και η Πορτογαλία χρησιμοποιούν τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη. Για την ακρίβεια, η Ισπανία, η Πορτογαλία και η Ιταλία, όταν θέλουν να μιλήσουν για έναν απατημένο σύζυγο, τον αποκαλούν με την λέξη cabron (τράγος).
> 
> ...



Για την ακρίβεια, οι Ιταλοί συνήθως τον κερατά τον λένε πειρακτικά *cornuto*. Έχει και θηλυκό, την κερατού: cornuta. 
Και cornuto contento όποιον χαίρεται και καμαρώνει το κέρατό του.

Για το cabrón:
*cabrón* (_noun, m, plural_ cabrones): billy goat, Synonyms cabro

*cabrón* (_noun, m, plural_ cabrones, _feminine singular_ cabrona, _feminine plural_ cabronas)
1. (_pejorative_) coward
2. (_vulgar, pejorative, _Central America) bastard, motherfucker (compare English jackass)
3. (_vulgar, pejorative_, Dominican Republic, Puerto Rico, Cuba) cuckold
4. (_pejorative, _Latin America) pimp (prostitution solicitor)
5. (_informal_, Mexico) mate, dude (term of endearment between friends) 
(¿Qúe onda, cabrón? Buenos dias, cabrón! — Good morning, mate!)


Και μόνο η Ελλάδα, η Ιταλία, η Ισπανία και η Πορτογαλία έχουν τα κέρατα για τη μοιχεία; Χμμμ:

*Cultural usage of horn metaphor*
In many countries "horns" are a metaphor for suffering the infidelity of a partner, not limited to husbands in modern usage. The gesture of the horned hand can be used to insult the cuckold.

In Bulgarian, the word used is _рогоносец_, literally "one who wears horns", and the act of being unfaithful is termed слага рога, literally "to attach horns"


In Vietnamese, the word "bị cắm sừng" ("get attached with a horn") is used. It can be used for both sexes.


In Czech and Slovak languages, the word "paroháč" ("antlered one") is used, along with the phrase "nasadit parohy" ("nasadiť parohy" in Slovak) — "to put antlers on somebody".


In Estonian the phrase is "sarvi tegema" ("to make antlers to somebody").


In Greek, the term is "κερατάς" meaning "horned one".


In Hungarian, the term is "felszarvazni", meaning "to put horns (on somebody)".


The Italian equivalent is _cornuto_, sharing the same double entendre with the English word _cornuted_, asserting both _featuring horns_ and _cuckolded_. Its use is playful and lightheartedly derisive, with little or no particular efficacy in scorning someone during confrontations as it is lacking earnest damning credentials, potentially leading all parties to a chuckle and smothering the feud at its inception. A pervasive metaphor parodies the use of _cornuto_ to great effect: _il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino_, meaning _the ox labelling the donkey cornute_, equivalent to _pot calling the kettle black_.


In Polish, the word "rogacz" ("horned one") is used, along with the phrase "przyprawiać rogi" ("to put horns on somebody").


In Portuguese, the terms corno ("horn") and _cornudo_ or _chifrudo_ ("horned") are used to spite or mock the cheated male partner. The expression _corno manso_ ("tamed horn") is used to indicate those men who, although cheated by their partners, come to accept it as a fact of their lives.


In Romanian, is _încornorat_, meaning "wearing horns".


In Russian, the word used is _рогоносец_ ("rogonosets"), literally "one who carries horns", and the act of being unfaithful is termed _наставить рога_ ("nastavit' roga", lit. "to attach horns" [to smb]).


In Serbocroatian (Bosniak, Croatian, Montenegrin and Serbian) the word "rogonja/рогоња" has a similar meaning ("the one who carries horns" or "the horned one"), and the phrase used is "nabiti rogove" ("to put horns on somebody") or "natačinjanje rogova/натачињање рогова" (lit. "putting the horns on").


The Spanish word _cornudo_ is used in some areas to describe a male partner whose female partner is sexually unfaithful. The word _cabrón_ which means "male goat" is also used to indicate those men who, although cheated by their partners, come to accept it as a fact of their lives. One who cheats on another is said to "Put the horns on" the other (_ponerle los cuernos_, or in Caribbean dialects, _pegarle los tarros_).


In Swedish the word _hanrej_ and has its roots in the old Germanic language.


In Trinidad and Tobago and also Grenada, the term "horn" is used in conjunction with cuckolds, or anyone of either sex who has a cheating spouse. Other uses include "to horn" (to sleep with someone else's spouse), "horning" (the act of cheating on your spouse), "horner-man" (a man who is sleeping with someone else's spouse) and "horner-woman" (a woman who is sleeping with someone else's spouse), "to get horn", "to take (a) horn". It is usually used in a pejorative sense. Numerous calypsoes have been written about the topic; the most famous being "Horn Me Sandra" by the calypsonian known as Lord Kitchener.


This horn analogy extends to Turkey, where the cuckolded husband is termed _boynuzlu_, "horned one". But it also includes the females who are cheated on.
In China, green hats mean that the person is a cuckold. It is considered a cultural faux pas to give green hats to a Chinese person. American businesses should avoid giving green hats to Chinese clients.

In the Middle East the term refers mainly to a husband whose wife is unfaithful with his consent. The term 'Father of Horn ابو قرون ابا قرن' is also used in some countries in the Persian Gulf area. But the word الدَّيُّوْث is the correct/appropriate and mostly used in the Arab world as it's linked to the Islamic Sharia.

Cornuscopia, cornuscopata, cornucopia, cornutopia. :devil:

Δεν ξέρω για σας, εγώ πάντως εκείνο το «Ο τράγος λοιπόν, ανέχεται τη σεξουαλική πρόσβαση άλλων _θηλυκών_ στο ταίρι του!» δεν το καταλαβαίνω, παρά μόνο με προχωρημένα τραγελαφομαθηματικά. 







Male, il mano cornuto la mano cornuta, il gesto delle corna.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2013)

Η πιο χαρακτηριστική φράση για τον απόλυτο λούζερ: _Και κερατάς, και δαρμένος_: συζήτηση στη Λεξιλογία, ευρήματα στον Γκούγκλη, στην πραγματική ζωή...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ομολογώ ότι ο κούκος των Άγγλων μού φαίνεται πολύ πιο διαφανής από τα κερασφόρα των Νοτίων.


Μα, ούτε ο κούκος ούτε η κούκαινα έχουν φάει κέρατο — ο κουκόπληκτος είναι ο κερατωμένος κατ' αυτήν την έννοια! Μόνον ανάποδοι άνθρωποι που επιμένουν να οδηγούν στη λάθος πλευρά του δρόμου θα μπορούσαν να τα πουν τόσο ανάποδα... :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η πιο χαρακτηριστική φράση για τον απόλυτο λούζερ: _Και κερατάς, και δαρμένος_: συζήτηση στη Λεξιλογία, ευρήματα στον Γκούγκλη, στην πραγματική ζωή...


Σκωπτικά, το πιο παραστατικό για το add insult* to injury είναι (προειδοποίηση, σπόιλερ): Είσαι και μαρτυριάρικο.

* με το μαγουλάκι, a cheeky bastard.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μα, ούτε ο κούκος ούτε η κούκαινα έχουν φάει κέρατο — ο κουκόπληκτος είναι ο κερατωμένος κατ' αυτήν την έννοια! Μόνον ανάποδοι άνθρωποι που επιμένουν να οδηγούν στη λάθος πλευρά του δρόμου θα μπορούσαν να τα πουν τόσο ανάποδα... :)


Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα. Και το cuckold στο μυαλό μου αντηχεί κάπως σαν... κουκωμένος (κατά το κερατωμένος) 

As is well known, cuckoos lay their eggs in the nests of other birds, and therefore if someone else has lain in your bed, you have been cuckooed or cuckolded. όπως λέει και ο Ίνκι.


Πάρε και μια Νεφελοκοκκυγία μέσω Αλβιόνος να σου βρίσκεται.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2013)

Δηλαδή στη φωλιά του κούκου γίνονται αλλαξοκουκιές στις κουκέτες; :s


----------



## pros (Apr 18, 2013)

daeman said:


> la mano cornuta



la mano, le mani


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2013)

daeman said:


> [...]
> Male, il mano cornuto, il gesto delle corna.





pros said:


> la mano, le mani


Ναι, ναι, η χειρ, la cornuta. Σκούζι, ε; 
Εμ, δεν έσκουζε την ώρα που το έγραφα, la porca, γι' αυτό βγήκε λάθος.


Μια που το είπες, Pros, έριξα μια ματιά στο λήμμα της ιταλικής Wikipedia για το gesto delle corna που προηγουμένως το προσπέρασα και ιδού κάτι ενδιαφέρον, για τη χειρονομία τουλάχιστον:

Il gesto delle corna può essere un gesto dal significato di approvazione, buona fortuna e complicità con diffusione in centro e nord Europa, (oppure volgare ed offensivo con diffusione nell'Europa mediterranea, le cui origini risalgono all'antica Grecia). La mitologia racconta che il Minotauro, concepito dal tradimento di Pasifae regina di Creta con il Toro di Creta, era cornuto e il popolo ricordava al suo re, Minosse, il tradimento, mostrandogli il tipico gesto con la mano. Di qui il legame del gesto con l'idea dell'infedeltà. Di ciò ha trattato per primo Andrea de Jorio, un archeologo ed etnologo originario di Procida, che nel 1832 ha studiato le similitudini della gestualità tra gli antichi e i napoletani, individuando anche i diversi modi di fare le corna[SUP][1][/SUP].

Cfr. A. de Jorio, _La Mimica degli antichi investigata nel gestire napoletano_, Stamp. del Fibreno, Napoli 1832, specie pp. 89-100


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι το νήμα είναι κατάλληλο για το ανεκδοτάκι:

Δύο γείτονες συζητούν:
-Ρε μαλάκα, χθες άνοιξα την μπαλκονόπορτα και σε είδα που έκανες σεξ με τη γυναίκα σου...
-Χα! Την πάτησες! Δεν ήμουν χθες σπίτι!


----------



## sarant (Apr 19, 2013)

Και ο Κουκουλές πάντως δέχεται την εξήγηση του Ψελλού για τα κερασφόρα ζώα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2013)

....
*Il magnifico cornuto* (1964) - *The Magnificent Cuckold* - *Ένας υπέροχος κερατάς* - _El magnífico cornudo_





So much for the "word _cabron_ for cuckold in Italian". 

_The *Magnificent Cuckold*_ or *Il magnifico cornuto* is a 1964 Italian film directed by Antonio Pietrangeli and based on the Belgian play _Le Cocu magnifiqu_e.

_The Magnificent Cuckold_ is about a hat tycoon who is ecstatically, if not hungrily, in love with his youthful wife. It is all blissful, that is, until our man, middle-aged and somewhat of a square among his blasé, upper-class friends to whom cuckoldry is a common practice, is seduced by one of them. At this point doubts and suspicions, like conscience, begin to plague him. If he could succumb to extramarital confections, why not his gorgeous mate? Quickly his love for his spouse degenerates beyond obsessive, into the realm of maniacal. He becomes madly concerned that his wife is cheating on him --even though she is not being unfaithful. When he looks at her it becomes obvious to him that she is a very attractive woman. And, all the men around her must be dying to be with her. Gnawed by jealously, he will imagine variations on nabbing her and her lover in flagrante delicto.

Cast: Claudia Cardinale, Ugo Tognazzi, Bernard Blier, Michèle Girardon, Paul Guers, Philippe Nicaud, Gian Maria Volonté, etc.


...............​
Για όσους δεν έχουν χρόνο για να δουν ολόκληρη την ταινία, _*το*_ πεντάλεπτο της θεσπέσιας Κλαούντιας. 


Τριβίδι: στο imdb γράφει ότι ένα πόστερ αυτής της ταινίας εμφανιζόταν στην παρόμοια ελληνική κωμωδία _Η Εύα δεν αμάρτησε_, που βγήκε την επόμενη χρονιά.


----------

